# Best Area In Canada



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I was just wondering on areas of Canada, I've never been but I'm feeling like getting up and going for good....which area is the best, house price wise, work wise, general cost wise?

I know I know really I should go on holiday but im the type of person that if i went on holiday i wouldnt come back haha

Any advice?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mattingalls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering on areas of Canada, I've never been but I'm feeling like getting up and going for good....which area is the best, house price wise, work wise, general cost wise?
> 
> ...


With all due respect,this s like asking how long is a piece of string. Canada is vast and what you ask is much dependent on lifestyle desired vs costs. You're pesently living in Cyprus, a warm (hot) climate. Most of Canada experiences extreme cold for 4-6 months of the year. Cold can mean -20 to -40C for weeks on end. Needless to say every aspect of Canadian life is geared to such winters. The only area of the country to avoid such winters is the extreme west coast where winters are quite wet. The downside of the west coast is housing costs. They are expensive vs the rest of the country, however it is a very attractive place to live. 
Other recent arrivals contend living costs are about the same as in the UK. Some things cheaper, some dearer, so basically a wash. Personally, on my visits to the UK, I find it very expensive there, but when on vacation people tend to spend like drunken sailors. 
You asked about work opportunities. What do you do? Some places in Canada have better opportunities for certain professions/trades etc.
In my opinion, Canada is a wonderful country in which to live but there are considerable differences from living in the UK. The vastness of the country itself is part of the differences. Climate, foods, houses, transportation, distance from family are a few things where adjustments must be made.
If you have further questions, please fire away.


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

Mattingalls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering on areas of Canada, I've never been but I'm feeling like getting up and going for good....which area is the best, house price wise, work wise, general cost wise?
> 
> ...


British Columbia is the best place in many peoples opinion. Having moved there in 2007 I cannot think of life away from here. View from the bedroom window in England: Busy road, hills. View from the bedroom window on Vancouver Island, B.C: Ocean, Forests, Mountains.


----------

